
Stanford Updates Its Logo - sethbannon
http://www.underconsideration.com/brandnew/archives/stanford_gets_classier.php
======
pg
[http://www.jerrysartistoutlet.com/new_promo/3_1_2012/strath_...](http://www.jerrysartistoutlet.com/new_promo/3_1_2012/strath_files/image017.gif)

------
rdl
They did this at exactly the wrong time. The industry is shifting to high DPI
screens; the old logo works well on an iPad 4 or Nexus device.

------
briankim
Wow, that looks so bad ... old one was much better

------
Alex3917
That has to be one of the most pretentious typefaces I've ever seen. It's
practically dripping with insecurity. And the funniest part is that it's
instantly reminiscent of the Star Wars logo.

------
OafTobark
I think it looks worse :(

------
jasonhancock
Hate it.

